
Gloria Steinem on the Unhelpful Bill Gates and Feminism's Third Wave - eevilspock
http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/interviews/a38562/gloria-steinem-on-feminism-bill-gates-north-korea/
======
eevilspock
Related HN discussion on _Why we need data on what the poorest think_ :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10210222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10210222)

